# Smoking lake trout



## specialblend07 (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a trip planned to Lake Superior for some Lake Trout fishing this week. I'm guessing I'll be coming home with some fish. I'd like to smoke them in my Yoder.

What's a good easy brine, and then temp for the smoker and meat I should go with?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

4:1 Salt to brown sugar. If fillets lay mixture of dry brine in a tub, put a layer of fillets on that. Top with more dry brine. Add more fillets on top of that. repeat. If whole pack cavity with brine mixture place on a bed of dry brine, coat. Cure for 6-8 hours. Rinse fish thoroughly. Season with what ever spices you want.  Air dry to for a pellicle. Process can be sped up by placing fish in front of fan.

I use a step method for the pit temp. Starting at 120°-130° I run the fish for 1 hour no smoke. Then add smoke and jump the temp 10 degrees every hour. Do not exceed 170°-180° pit temp. Fish is done when the internal temp is 145° or you have the texture you are looking for.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm.. dry brine hey? Cool.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's the dry brine method:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173259/fish-trifecta

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

This is only way I know. 

http://www.lake-link.com/forums/Ice-Fishing/discuss.cfm/79135/Brine-for-white-fish-smoking


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2017)

Specialblend07 said:


> I have a trip planned to Lake Superior for some Lake Trout fishing this week. I'm guessing I'll be coming home with some fish. I'd like to smoke them in my Yoder.
> 
> What's a good easy brine, and then temp for the smoker and meat I should go with?


Here ya go---Works Awesome with Salmon & Trout !!

And any other Fish I ever tried with it---- Step by Step:

*Smoked Salmon*  

Bear


----------



## specialblend07 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the links guys!!!

I'm curious about that dry brine, does the fish absorb flavor from the brown sugar? It seems pretty simple and being we'll be on a boat and likely having a few pops I'd rather not get too in depth and mess something up.

Do you think I'd be fine with just the sugar/salt and no other seasoning?

I don't rinse off the filets after the dry brine, correct?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 15, 2017)

Specialblend07 said:


> Thanks for all the links guys!!!
> 
> I'm curious about that dry brine, does the fish absorb flavor from the brown sugar? It seems pretty simple and being we'll be on a boat and likely having a few pops I'd rather not get too in depth and mess something up.
> 
> ...


Yes you wil get flavor from the sugar and salt.

Yes you want to rinse the fish off after brining.

Easy to shake on things like black pepper, dill garlic powder after rinsing and prior to drying to form the pellicle.

Oh yeah woods like alder, apple, peach, cherry are great on fish like trout.


----------



## specialblend07 (Aug 15, 2017)

Great! Should I remove the skin? Most if not all the smoked fish I've ever had has always had the skin still on and it doesn't bother me


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

Skin holds it together. [emoji]128526[/emoji] we leave skin on and it's the only thing left after its gobbled up.. and cracker crumbs..and bones.. lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

Your going to Lake Superior from Minnesota.. cool.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 15, 2017)

Scale and filet your fish and leave the skin on. Once fileted, use some tweezers or needle nose pliars to pull out the pin bones that run along the lateral line

Dry brine with brown sugar and kosher salt for the win! DS has you covered there! Yes you can add any other seasonings if you wish, but keeping it simple is my favorite.

Once the dry ingredients are on the fish, it draws out moisture of the fish and will make its own "wet" brine that is a syrup like consistency, No need to add any water or other liquid. (However, sometimes I will add a little bit of soy sauce for somewhat of a teriyaki flavor, but I substitute that for an equal portion of the salt.)

Let marinate overnight. I don't rinse my fish after brining, but I don't want any standing liquid or heavy brine left on either. Place them skin side down on racks. Don't use foil or grill mats. There is no need to flip or turn your filets once they are on the smoking racks.

Depending on your type of smoker and thickness of your fillets, will determine your time and temperature. I have used Big and Little Chief Smokers for fish and Jerky for decades with outstanding results. They run in the 165' range and is not insulated. Just let it ride until you get your desired consistency and doneness. I run 200' pit temp in my Masterbuilt now. I like my smoked fish a bit more on the moist side, but you can dry it out all the way if you want to if you leave it in there longer. but you do want to meet a minimum IT of 145' do definitely use a probe. Lake Trout are a very oily fish. So they can be very forgiving in it not drying out, but you may not want it too "greasy" either. Just remind yourself and everybody else that eats it that it is the "Good Kind" of fats with Omega 3's. :-)


----------



## specialblend07 (Aug 15, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Your going to Lake Superior from Minnesota.. cool.


Considering Lake Superior doesn't encompass all of Minnesota, yes I'm driving north from Minneapolis to Lake Superior to take a charter out with some friends to fish for Lake Trout and the random Salmon if we can manage to get into one. Mainly Musky and Walleye fish, so it's something new for us to do.


Browneyesvictim said:


> Scale and filet your fish and leave the skin on. Once fileted, use some tweezers or needle nose pliars to pull out the pin bones that run along the lateral line
> 
> Dry brine with brown sugar and kosher salt for the win! DS has you covered there! Yes you can add any other seasonings if you wish, but keeping it simple is my favorite.
> 
> ...


More good advice, thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------

